# Phoenix...



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Last night I lost my little guy phoenix... my third betta.. I didn't have him for long but he grew on me in seconds.... 

Went to the pet store about a week ago, broke and no intention to buy another betta but there he was... Fiery Red Crown Tail.... He was so beautiful and playful... 

Sorry my little guy... wish I could've done more for you..


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss but.. How did it happen? =/


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Only a week? Dang it... that's got to be hard. Regardless, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ScarletAngel209 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks.. I really don't know what happened, i think he was just a sick little fish to start off with. He looked fine at the pet store, brought him home and the next day noticed fin rot... started treating that... he got a bloated belly, started fasting him and within 2 days his belly was back to normal and the rot stopped... Day before yesterday i started noticing a tiny bit of white "fluff" on his tail.. .i did a water change... added some salt to see if that would work... by the time i came home from work yesterday he was lying at the bottom of his tank breathing heavy and within an hour he was gone... I don't know if I did something wrong or didn't use the right treatment.. I'm hesitant to use medication if it's not necessary...


----------

